# New model: Orient Star "Basic Date"



## Eran

New Orient Star model announced today in Europe... Quite unusually, before the Japanese announcement, as far as I know.

What do you think about it?

http://orientplace.blogspot.com/2020/02/new-model-announced-orient-star-basic.html


----------



## Dennis K

I stopped reading at, '42mm'.


----------



## Banzai

a grand seiko ripoff.. in a good way


----------



## raistlin

It would be much more enticing for me at sub 38mm. But it does have the 50h power reserve. Why can't they lose the PR though?


----------



## 356746

It would have been nice without the PR


----------



## jenyang

*Re: New model: Orient Star "Basic Date"*



Eran said:


> New Orient Star model announced today in Europe... Quite unusually, before the Japanese announcement, as far as I know.
> 
> What do you think about it?
> 
> http://orientplace.blogspot.com/2020/02/new-model-announced-orient-star-basic.html


Looks like a repackaged version of the Orient Curator II.
View attachment 14872317


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Beautiful! Orient's take on the Seiko SARB/Y/X. I like the P.R. indicator. Sapphire crystal I'm hoping.

Any details on other colorways? Love to see a black sunburst, cream white, and gray sunburst.


----------



## StufflerMike

Saw them in the flesh today at the Inhorgenta Jewelery and Watch Fair in Munich. Will post some pics after I had a goodnight‘s rest.


----------



## Eran

A lot of complaints about the 42mm diameter... I get that, but then again - these aren't really dress watches, they are elegant sport / everyday watches on a bracelet. Orient Star has already got a fair selection of sub-40mm classic dress pieces. This one look more like a dressed up version of the "outdoor" for the office - so I think we can call it the "indoor"


----------



## StufflerMike

Feeling blue today. Greetings from the Inhorgenta in Munich.


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: New model: Orient Star "Basic Date"*

Attachment does not show ?!


----------



## Eran

*Re: New model: Orient Star "Basic Date"*



stuffler said:


> Attachment does not show ?!


Seeing the blue one... looks nice enough. Am I right that they actually matched the date wheel color? it looks blue!


----------



## Ticktocker

Looks good. Orient is tapping me on the shoulder! It should be able to compete with other similar offerings from a variety of companies. For me, it all comes down to long lasting luminescence since I need to see the time in total darkness.


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: New model: Orient Star "Basic Date"*



Eran said:


> Seeing the blue one... looks nice enough. Am I right that they actually matched the date wheel color? it looks blue!


Huh, clicking on attachment I get this...


----------



## v1triol

Those are really good looking watches!


----------



## v1triol

*Re: New model: Orient Star "Basic Date"*



stuffler said:


> Attachment does not show ?!


Photo of a blue watch works fine.

Any guess do they come with SAR coating? and what about price tag?


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Thanks for the colorway shots. The green dial is a surprise, I didn't expect Orient to go w/ another green model following the commuter and outdoor models. The silver/gray dial is outstanding.


----------



## cdnguyen729

Whats up with the 42mm... Its looks good but man this size is a turnoff..


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Just found more details..... AARGH! 21 mm band. To quote Master Yoda, "20 or 22, there is no 21."

https://masterhorologer.com/2020/02/15/orient-star-basic-date-automatic/


----------



## AceRimmer

I'm just excited to see something without Roman numerals. Sort of feel like Orient has been stuck in (Roman) rut for a while.


----------



## Vamospues

Not even a hint of originality, sadly ...

And too big, as usual ...

Vanilla: but good that the Roman numerals are being given a miss ...



v1triol said:


> Those are really good looking watches!
> 
> View attachment 14878459


----------



## StufflerMike

„Silver" feeling this Wednesday (another Inhorgenta pic)


----------



## StufflerMike

More pics here

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/inhorgenta-2020-picture-thread-5129699-post51093421.html#post51093421


----------



## huwp

Thank goodness, a pretty sports watch for those of us with larger wrists... Orient make many, many other tiny pretty watches, don't begrudge us the occasional watch that we can wear without looking like we are wearing a kids watch. 

My favourite is the grey dial, I wish they'd made the white without the gold parts though.


----------



## Dan T.

This "OP" style is my favorite, so it could be an exciting watch, but I think everybody else touched on what I notice too.



raistlin said:


> It would be much more enticing for me at sub 38mm. But it does have the 50h power reserve. Why can't they lose the PR though?


Agreed on size.



Dennis K said:


> I stopped reading at, '42mm'.


Unforgivable. Especially in this style.



^Gurthang54 said:


> Just found more details..... AARGH! 21 mm band. To quote Master Yoda, "20 or 22, there is no 21."
> 
> https://masterhorologer.com/2020/02/15/orient-star-basic-date-automatic/


Sheesh, at first glance this thing rocks, and one by one I start hating it...



AceRimmer said:


> I'm just excited to see something without Roman numerals. Sort of feel like Orient has been stuck in (Roman) rut for a while.


EXACTLY!



huwp said:


> My favourite is the grey dial, I wish they'd made the white without the gold parts though.


White is exactly why I started reading.

Overall looks like an OP from a distance, but I'm with most of the others - too big, odd numbered lug width is lame (but doable), and maybe I'm the only one who thinks this, but if you go PR, you can't go date window too. It's one or the other. And if I had my way, kill the date window altogether.


----------



## debicks

Finally an Orient Star for people with large wrists. They have plenty of watches under 40mm already. I like the all brushed bracelet and no roman numerals but I wish they had an applied logo and got rid of that windshield wiper at 12 o'clock (or at least integrated it better somehow). Any word on pricing?


----------



## Ed.YANG

v1triol said:


> Those are really good looking watches!
> 
> View attachment 14878459


I'm mesmerized by the green dual tone! However, I may give up due to the size... 42 is just too big for a dresser!! What is Orient trying to do? Beat Christopher Ward on size?!!


----------



## Ed.YANG

v1triol said:


> Those are really good looking watches!
> 
> View attachment 14878459


A pity that these does not come with domed glasses...


----------



## luth_ukail

The blue looks really good! 42mm is just nice for 7.25 inch and above wrist i guess? 

Sent from my Samsung Note 10+


----------



## Ed.YANG

I wonder why the name given as "Basic Date" when it's supposedly to look like this...








...without the Power Reserve indicator, but just the DATE.

While i didn't see the introduction of BASIC DATE into my local market yet...







...the latest that i encounter from my regular seller, is BASIC DAYDATE.​


----------



## AntFarm

I agree with the rest... 42mm doesn't work well for this. That being said, I do like the blue and grey. The green is nice too, if it wasn't two tone.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

The AU designation = F6N, the OS is the F6N42 (tighter movement specs) and same complications as the 40N5 (EL0) used on older model Orients and OS (Triton / M Force for instance).

I like the size, but agree, the green colorway could do w/o the two tone bracelet. And, why didn't OS use a frame round the date rather than just printing?


----------



## 127.72 MHz

If it was a 39mm or 40mm I would be all over it.

Someday the "Hockey Puck" sized watch trend will pass!


----------



## debicks

127.72 MHz said:


> If it was a 39mm or 40mm I would be all over it.
> 
> Someday the "Hockey Puck" sized watch trend will pass!


Orient Star has plenty of watches under 40mm. One model for those who have bigger wrists or prefer larger watches won't hurt.


----------



## huwp

Starting to become available, initial price around $800, well above my comfort zone. Looks great, and perfect size for me, but will have to see if street price falls.

https://masterhorologer.com/2020/05/06/orient-star-basic-date-automatic-watch/


----------



## davek35

Are you kidding me? Nice watch, but as said before they lost me at 42mm. I've been waiting for them to restock the 38.5mm 'Classic'. That will likely get replaced by this larger variant.
So it goes.


----------



## davek35

debicks said:


> Orient Star has plenty of watches under 40mm. ...


They all have those straight lugs. Nothing that flairs out to meet the case. If this new watch was 38-40mm they would be sending me a watch.
I really don't need another watch anyway.. haha.


----------



## debicks

davek35 said:


> They all have those straight lugs. Nothing that flairs out to meet the case. If this new watch was 38-40mm they would be sending me a watch.
> I really don't need another watch anyway.. haha.

























There you go. All 40mm or less and with the lugs you like.


----------



## davek35

debicks said:


> (pics) There you go. All 40mm or less and with the lugs you like.


I don't care for Roman numbers.
Question, on the OS webpage these don't exist. 
https://www.orientwatchusa.com/collections/orient-star
These are I suppose, older releases, or is there another source for Orient I'm missing?


----------



## huwp

Maybe you should try looking at the worldwide site instead of the USA site.

https://www.orient-watch.com/Collections/ORIENT-STAR/h/o3

(My apologies for feeding the troll if you are just here to be unpleasant.)


----------



## debicks

davek35 said:


> They all have those straight lugs. Nothing that flairs out to meet the case. If this new watch was 38-40mm they would be sending me a watch.
> I really don't need another watch anyway.. haha.


Funny enough, the watch you posted, saying you like it so much appears to have those straight lugs you apparently don't like.


----------



## debicks

davek35 said:


> They all have those straight lugs. Nothing that flairs out to meet the case. If this new watch was 38-40mm they would be sending me a watch.
> I really don't need another watch anyway.. haha.


Funny enough, the watch you posted, saying you like it so much appears to have those straight lugs you apparently don't like.


----------



## davek35

huwp said:


> Maybe you should try looking at the worldwide site instead of the USA site.
> 
> https://www.orient-watch.com/Collections/ORIENT-STAR/h/o3
> 
> (My apologies for feeding the troll if you are just here to be unpleasant.)


Thanks for your help. I'm just trying to understand Orient Star's offerings. I see different offerings at places like Gnomon, so I was wondering. 
I thought this would/should be the place to ask.


----------



## andycupra240

I think they look great...dont get all these wimpy wrist complaints 40 would have been the sweetspot though. Might have missed this in the thread but is there any price news?.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## debicks

Around 750Euro.


----------



## huwp




----------



## huwp

Just arrived. The dial is a chameleon.


----------



## debicks

Looks great!! How's the quality? Size looks good too.


----------



## huwp

debicks said:


> Looks great!! How's the quality? Size looks good too.


Seems pretty good to me! Finishing on the case and bracelet looks good, maybe not zaratsu levels but plenty good for the money. Front of the lugs and the flat case sides have longitudinal brushing, with a polished bevel in between. At the end of the lugs is a little polished panel with five edges - a nice touch. Case is nice and slim front-to-back.

Bracelet is solid, almost chunky, but with enough flexibility to make it comfortable. End links integrate nicely with the case. Centre piece of the bracelet has flat surfaces and straight edges, the outer pieces are smoothly curved, all brushed, gives a nice contrast without being 'blingy'. Decent milled clasp, three micro-adjust positions. Sizing the bracelet was a breeze, I removed two links and moved to the second micro adjust for my 7" wrist. Sits really nicely and centred on my ugly flat bony slab of a wrist (which is something I'm hugely fussy about).








The indexes have a kind of prismatic finish on top and polished sides, and are fractionally higher at the back edge than the front, there is always a surface angle to pick up a sparkle of light from somewhere. Seconds hand is polished, the hour and minute hands have polished bevelled edges, a brushed centre strip, and unobtrusive lume plots. Metal hands against a grey dial could possibly run a risk of reduced legibility, but there is enough contrast of textures and reflectivity that readability isn't ever an issue.








The date window is unobtrusive in reality. (BTW - ignore the date alignment in some of these photos, I don't really pay attention to it and it was in the middle of changing.) The power reserve is fine, I don't mind it, but I would personally probably be equally happy with an applied logo in its place. The finer sunburst on the power reserve scale does add another element of visual interest. The logo, printed in white, is rather subtle, it doesn't stand out. I really, _really_ appreciate that the designers resisted any urge to splash unnecessary colour accents anywhere on the front, they must have been itching to splash some ugly red or something on there somewhere, I'm glad they didn't.

I'm not qualified to judge movement finishing, but it has some striping, gold logo on the rotor and looks nice through the display caseback to me.








The grey dial has a very, very slight hint of coppery warmth to it, nowhere near a champagne but also not quite a flat cold grey. It changes a lot with the light and picks up colours from the environment so this is a watch with a lot of different looks. Different elements of the hands and indexes are simultaneously brighter than and darker than the dial, which is an effect I love - the overall effect is a rather understated classiness. This isn't a loud, attention grabbing watch, but one with a lot of quiet charm.








Thank you Orient, for making a classy, classic three hander that doesn't look like a childs watch on me! I like it enough I'm considering also getting the blue, and - Orient Star, if you are listening - make this watch with a matt white or cream dial and no gold bits and you've made another sale to me.


----------



## SMB72

Thanks for the great photos and your comments. Looks like a very nice watch.


----------



## tsteph12

That really is a beautiful watch as nicely represented in your photos. Love the grey dial. Some others have commented negatively on the larger case size, but I think it fits your 7” wrist perfectly. I wouldn’t hesitate wearing on my 7.25” fairly flat wrist at this point. Thank you for posting and enjoy.


----------



## debicks

huwp said:


> Seems pretty good to me! Finishing on the case and bracelet looks good, maybe not zaratsu levels but plenty good for the money. Front of the lugs and the flat case sides have longitudinal brushing, with a polished bevel in between. At the end of the lugs is a little polished panel with five edges - a nice touch. Case is nice and slim front-to-back.
> 
> Bracelet is solid, almost chunky, but with enough flexibility to make it comfortable. End links integrate nicely with the case. Centre piece of the bracelet has flat surfaces and straight edges, the outer pieces are smoothly curved, all brushed, gives a nice contrast without being 'blingy'. Decent milled clasp, three micro-adjust positions. Sizing the bracelet was a breeze, I removed two links and moved to the second micro adjust for my 7" wrist. Sits really nicely and centred on my ugly flat bony slab of a wrist (which is something I'm hugely fussy about).
> View attachment 15363389
> 
> The indexes have a kind of prismatic finish on top and polished sides, and are fractionally higher at the back edge than the front, there is always a surface angle to pick up a sparkle of light from somewhere. Seconds hand is polished, the hour and minute hands have polished bevelled edges, a brushed centre strip, and unobtrusive lume plots. Metal hands against a grey dial could possibly run a risk of reduced legibility, but there is enough contrast of textures and reflectivity that readability isn't ever an issue.
> View attachment 15363390
> 
> The date window is unobtrusive in reality. (BTW - ignore the date alignment in some of these photos, I don't really pay attention to it and it was in the middle of changing.) The power reserve is fine, I don't mind it, but I would personally probably be equally happy with an applied logo in its place. The finer sunburst on the power reserve scale does add another element of visual interest. The logo, printed in white, is rather subtle, it doesn't stand out. I really, _really_ appreciate that the designers resisted any urge to splash unnecessary colour accents anywhere on the front, they must have been itching to splash some ugly red or something on there somewhere, I'm glad they didn't.
> 
> I'm not qualified to judge movement finishing, but it has some striping, gold logo on the rotor and looks nice through the display caseback to me.
> View attachment 15363393
> 
> The grey dial has a very, very slight hint of coppery warmth to it, nowhere near a champagne but also not quite a flat cold grey. It changes a lot with the light and picks up colours from the environment so this is a watch with a lot of different looks. Different elements of the hands and indexes are simultaneously brighter than and darker than the dial, which is an effect I love - the overall effect is a rather understated classiness. This isn't a loud, attention grabbing watch, but one with a lot of quiet charm.
> View attachment 15363482
> 
> Thank you Orient, for making a classy, classic three hander that doesn't look like a childs watch on me! I like it enough I'm considering also getting the blue, and - Orient Star, if you are listening - make this watch with a matt white or cream dial and no gold bits and you've made another sale to me.


Amazing detailed review and photos!!! Thanks so much.


----------



## 357-Mag

It's gorgeous. Love the dial. I think a date window at the 6 o'clock position would feel better balanced though.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

The F6N movement has the P.R. to date window 90 deg. apart. To get the date at 6 they would either move the P.R. to 3 or have to create a new date wheel and dial. If you look at current and older P.R. movements (407 , 40N etc.) they're all at 90 deg. from the date window.


----------



## huwp

357-Mag said:


> It's gorgeous. Love the dial. I think a date window at the 6 o'clock position would feel better balanced though.


Given the choice I'd prefer no date at all, but honestly it doesn't stand out as much when worn on the wrist at arms length as it does in photos on screen at 10x life size.


----------



## huwp




----------



## Vin Ordinaire

huwp said:


> Just arrived. The dial is a chameleon.
> 
> View attachment 15361982
> 
> View attachment 15361983
> 
> View attachment 15361984
> 
> View attachment 15361985
> 
> View attachment 15361986


Thank you for this review! I've been struggling to find good information online about this model.

Two months later, how are you feeling about the watch? Still in the honey moon period, or have any flaws become noticeable? And what do you think about the lume?

I'm considering picking this up now as Jomashop has it on sale. I'd love your input before i do.


----------



## huwp

Vin Ordinaire said:


> Thank you for this review! I've been struggling to find good information online about this model.
> 
> Two months later, how are you feeling about the watch? Still in the honey moon period, or have any flaws become noticeable? And what do you think about the lume?
> 
> I'm considering picking this up now as Jomashop has it on sale. I'd love your input before i do.


My pleasure! I'm still very happy with it, the size is perfect, I like everything I've noted above and there is nothing I dislike, it's definitely a keeper. I'm away from home for a bit, so I can't specifically check and give you a more detailed opinion but I remember the lume being... fine? It's no diver obviously, the lume plots are small and I didn't buy it for lume performance but from memory it does the job.

The only comment I'd make if you are considering this silver dial variant then be aware it is understated in terms of wrist presence, it is a watch for you to enjoy rather than to expect other people to notice. I would still add a white dial variant (with no rose or other gold, I mean) if Orient make one, hint hint, as I think that would add a bit of presence punch, but it would be an addition not a replacement.


----------



## Vin Ordinaire

huwp said:


> My pleasure! I'm still very happy with it, the size is perfect, I like everything I've noted above and there is nothing I dislike, it's definitely a keeper. I'm away from home for a bit, so I can't specifically check and give you a more detailed opinion but I remember the lume being... fine? It's no diver obviously, the lume plots are small and I didn't buy it for lume performance but from memory it does the job.
> 
> The only comment I'd make if you are considering this silver dial variant then be aware it is understated in terms of wrist presence, it is a watch for you to enjoy rather than to expect other people to notice. I would still add a white dial variant (with no rose or other gold, I mean) if Orient make one, hint hint, as I think that would add a bit of presence punch, but it would be an addition not a replacement.


Thank you!

I'm actually interested in the black dial, and understated wrist presence is a plus for me. I'm looking for something classically proportioned but sized appropriately for my 8.5 inch wrist. Which is not an easy ask. And 48-52 mm lug to lug is a sweet spot for me, I think.

I'm hoping the black dial will have enough contrast for the dim lighting of the restaurant environments I work in. Given the length of the shifts, that's often not really about lume but rather the texture and reflectivity of the indices.

One more question: what's the weight like? Do you ever find it growing fatiguing on a long day?


----------



## huwp

Vin Ordinaire said:


> I'm hoping the black dial will have enough contrast for the dim lighting of the restaurant environments I work in. Given the length of the shifts, that's often not really about lume but rather the texture and reflectivity of the indices.
> 
> One more question: what's the weight like? Do you ever find it growing fatiguing on a long day?


I haven't seen the black one in the real, but I'd think it would have plenty of contrast - did you see Serious Watches video? Orient Star RE-AU0402B

For the weight, I don't find it particularly heavy, I'm used to wearing divers, but I haven't needed to wear it for a long shift on my feet.


----------



## Vin Ordinaire

huwp said:


> I haven't seen the black one in the real, but I'd think it would have plenty of contrast - did you see Serious Watches video? Orient Star RE-AU0402B
> 
> For the weight, I don't find it particularly heavy, I'm used to wearing divers, but I haven't needed to wear it for a long shift on my feet.


Thanks. I appreciate the input. I'm going to let it marinate and see if I'm still excited in a few weeks. I try to never rush a purchase.


----------



## codeture

It looks like the new Seiko's "sharp edge" big brother.


----------



## LunarLair

I started looking at 42mm... This star has presence and class. And I think it fits perfect on my 6.875 inch wrist.

This is the second watch in my collection and I couldn't be happier!!! I'm already liking it way more than my Tissot Visodate.

And yes, I plan on wearing it with my blue jeans, a wife beater, and a pair of beat up Chuck Taylors...

I may not have dozens of watches or be as educated as you all about this stuff, but I wouldn't trade this for a 40mm if you paid me.


----------



## huwp

That looks great - and a great photo. Would love to see more!


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Nice pic, has an advert look to it (Levi's product placement). For the money the OS Basic is a lot of watch. I'm mainly a dive watch guy but I do like the basic w/ the P.R., which gives it more visual interest besides being very useful IMO. Wear it well.


----------



## debicks

Great photo!! Very classy watch. Where did you order it from?


----------



## LunarLair

I got this one at Jomashop. They had the black dial briefly but it sold out. But, I saw several colors last night on CreationWatches.

I am happy to supply more watch **** on this one... I'm not much of a product photographer, but I'm learning and I just can't help myself anyway. (Oh and btw, I definitely don't work for Levi's. They make like one good pair of jeans and they're overpriced)


----------



## LunarLair

The word "watchporn" is censored here 🤣


----------



## LunarLair




----------



## LunarLair




----------



## Lagetickers

huwp said:


> View attachment 15386548


That is a really beautiful watch.


----------



## LunarLair

Hey ya'll. Still loving this watch after a month... In case you were wondering what it looks like on a leather strap, see below. I actually think the dial looks slightly bigger with a strap on it -- but still looking classy and sporty. The shell cordovan strap was not cheap as I had it custom made for 21mm with a deployment clasp. Outstanding quality though and very pleased.


----------



## huwp

Dammit - would you stop making me want the black one as well please.


----------



## debicks

Looking very sharp.


----------



## LunarLair

I feel like this watch is absolutely made for a leather strap with contrast stitching. The chapter ring on the dial pairs very nicely with the edge stitching on a strap. The hardest part really was picking the color thread on the strap that I wanted. I was really torn between either light grey or dark grey... Ultimately, I went with dark grey stitching as I wanted some contrast against the black cordovan leather, but didn't want to pull too much attention away from the dial. The dark grey also more closely matched the brushed steel on the case. If anyone is interested, I absolutely recommend this very skilled leather craftsman in Smolensk, Russia, Valery Tkach. He has an etsy.com shop called TkachCraftCo.


----------



## huwp




----------



## huwp




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Fatboi_ET

The AR coating seems top notch.
Kept thinking the black dial was gloss but it's clearly a sunburst finish.


----------



## LunarLair

Fatboi_ET said:


> The AR coating seems top notch.
> Kept thinking the black dial was gloss but it's clearly a sunburst finish.


AR seems fine to me. No glaring issues. And yes, the black dial is sunburst.


----------



## AceRimmer

codeture said:


> It looks like the new Seiko's "sharp edge" big brother.


I wish Orient would do something besides sunburst with their dials.


----------



## SRAD_Pitt

Just FYI, these are going for under $400 at Jomashop at the moment 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## SRAD_Pitt

Aaaand after swearing off buying Orients cos my Triton crown snapped off, I just received this in the post

It fits fine on the bracelet, but even better on a NATO. Lug to lug is slightly more than my Smiths Everest 40mm, but the case is waaaay thinner so it feels much smaller. 7.25" wrist, BTW

I'm impressed so far










Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## AttackTimer

Doesn't appear anything extraordinary but it is elegant. I'm starting to accept the power reserve complication as an Orient thing.


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## guspech750

Eran said:


> New Orient Star model announced today in Europe... Quite unusually, before the Japanese announcement, as far as I know.
> 
> What do you think about it?
> 
> New Model Announced: Orient Star "Basic Date"












Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------

